# Before & After Crescent / model. 16



## okozzy (Feb 18, 2017)

I acquired this bike a few years ago only to be disassembled, placed in a box and stored in my garage. Well no more, decided to bring it back to life after all these years. I would say most of the hard work went towards bringing the chain back to working order; many man hours went into it... worked one link at a time for months.

I laced the wheels using Velocity blunt P35's, I kept the original hub on the front, but decided to lace the rear wheel to a ND model A coaster break, so that the wife will have no excuses about riding the bike.

In order to get this beauty functional again some small pieces had to be fabricated, saddle had to be redone (by my local horse saddle guy), the fender had to be mended back together, etc., etc.

All in all I think she turned out great, especially for being 118 years old, you can still read the inscription 'Crescent' on the pedals and chain adjusters.

Oh and yes the Elgin chain guard is just filling the space until I can find an original one... _*let me know if you know of one for sale.*_


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 18, 2017)

Your saddle guy did a great job on the seat !! Thank you for leaving most of the character and making it a practical rider again !!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 19, 2017)

It's perfect!


----------



## None (Feb 19, 2017)

okozzy said:


> I acquired this bike a few years ago only to be disassembled, placed in a box and stored in my garage. Well no more, decided to bring it back to life after all these years. I would say most of the hard work went towards bringing the chain back to working order; many man hours went into it... worked one link at a time for months.
> 
> I laced the wheels using Velocity blunt P35's, I kept the original hub on the front, but decided to lace the rear wheel to a ND model A coaster break, so that the wife will have no excuses about riding the bike.
> 
> ...




:eek:Alright, how much do you want for her?? Lol She's gorgeous!!


----------



## okozzy (Feb 19, 2017)

Desireé said:


> :eek:Alright, how much do you want for her?? Lol She's gorgeous!!




Hahaha... she's not for sale, I'll be her care taker for a while


----------

